
Show HN: Clubhouse – Simple, scalable project management for software teams - kschrader
https://clubhouse.io
======
andrewchilds
Hey HN, just wanted to let you know that if you want to give Clubhouse a try,
you can use this link for a $100 credit:
[https://clubhouse.io/signup?referral=hn](https://clubhouse.io/signup?referral=hn)

(I'm a co-founder, also happy to answer any questions.)

------
kschrader
Hi all, would be great to chat about why we built Clubhouse and what we're
trying to do. Looking forward to your feedback.

